# Bianchi 2013 Models



## giosblue (Aug 2, 2009)

I see Bianchi have the 2013 models on their website.

I think I prefer the 2011, 2012 colour schemes though. These don't do a lot for me.


----------



## chill716 (May 12, 2011)

Thanks for letting us know the 2013 models are up


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

In my opinion the 2013 Infinito is the prettiest thus far.
The Oltre XR and Sempre Pro have in contrast gone stark compared to the origin.

All based on the Celeste paint jobs of course. They're the only interesting ones.


----------



## giosblue (Aug 2, 2009)

I've much nicer Bianchis,in the 2013 range especially the Oltlre..
Do they have different colour schemes for European Markets as opposed to the US?


----------



## Bilgewater Billy (Aug 27, 2012)

The 2013 models haven't made it to the Bianchi USA site yet. Looked at the Bianchi world website - looks like they dropped almost all the city (Strada) bikes, and most of the inexpensive (under $1,000) bikes.


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

kbwh said:


> In my opinion the 2013 Infinito is the prettiest thus far.
> The Oltre XR and Sempre Pro have in contrast gone stark compared to the origin.
> 
> All based on the Celeste paint jobs of course. They're the only interesting ones.


Boooo


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

I hope they have the Impulso Veloce in Celeste that I saw on another site avaliable in the US. That would be a nice everyday training bike for me. 
Overall some of the 2013s look pretty hot to me.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Kodi Crescent said:


> Boooo


:aureola:


----------



## Cpk (Aug 1, 2009)

kbwh said:


> In my opinion the 2013 Infinito is the prettiest thus far.


Looks like the paint job on my sempre!


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Still no 2013s on the USA site. WTF?


----------



## giosblue (Aug 2, 2009)

I don't think they have got all the websites sorted and I don't any are in the shops yet.

My recently purchased Sempre is going out out tomorrow, the weather is dry and sunny, we will be doing about 100 miles. When I return I am going to post an 100 mile ride report.
So far I have done a 70 and 50 miler. The reason for this is because it hasn't stop raining in the UK this year.
First impression are good, I'll know for sure tomorrow.


----------



## Oxy (Jul 2, 2012)

Bianchi USA has the 2013 models online. The Vertigo is listed as "A new aluminum Road Frame for 2012: The Impulso." Interesting. 

http://www.bianchiusa.com/bikes/road/coast-to-coast/vertigo/vertigo-veloce/


----------



## Tspeters (Oct 14, 2012)

Oxy said:


> Bianchi USA has the 2013 models online. The Vertigo is listed as "A new aluminum Road Frame for 2012: The Impulso." Interesting.



Saw that yesterday..... The USA website looks like it needs some work. A search now has the Aluminum description missing above the "Classico" picture. But under Specs it has the sizes and frame descriptions mixed up too. I stopped by my Bianchi LBS yesterday to reserve a test ride on a Virone 105 for today and the LBS said the Vertigo is definitely carbon but a little less expensive version (and maybe not as light) than the Infinito. The Vertigo 105 is about $800 less than the Infinito 105.

It looks like for 2013 the top end Via Nirone is the Tiagra and to get into the Shimano 105 you will have move up to the Impulso 105 which is the new Hydroformed Alum frame.

Good price point marketing on Bianchi's part... just a few hundred dollars between the bikes within the different group levels. It make it so EASY to justify creeping up the ladder to next "better" bike...AAHHHH.. :mad2:. 

Tom


----------



## JCA (Sep 29, 2012)

> Good price point marketing on Bianchi's part... just a few hundred dollars between the bikes within the different group levels. It make it so EASY to justify creeping up the ladder to next "better" bike...AAHHHH.. .


Great point Tom...had I not picked up my Impulso a few months ago, I think I would've def waited a while, saved a few more $$ and pull the trigger on a Vertigo. 2K for a Bianchi carbon set up. Nice.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Hmph, the new D2 TT bike is a little more traditional. I thought last year's frame was really elegant.


----------



## Tspeters (Oct 14, 2012)

JCA said:


> Great point Tom...had I not picked up my Impulso a few months ago, I think I would've def waited a while, saved a few more $$ and pull the trigger on a Vertigo. 2K for a Bianchi carbon set up. Nice.


I ended up test riding the Via Nirone Tiagra. My first ride on a rode bike since I started riding again. I actually liked the handling and stiffer ride of the AL over my steel Jamis Coda Hybrid. Though the Tiagra felt clunky and noisier than my Jamis which has Shimano Acera? Maybe the Nirone was out of adjustment from being a rental bike. Rode great just didn't care for the shifting.

Then I made the mistake of taking the LBS owners Infinto w/Sram Red gruppo out for a ride. Carbon bars, carbon wheels....man was that SWEET! So now I am definitely thinking CF is in my future. I will wait until my LBS gets the 2013 models in and try the Vertigo vs the Infinito and see how they differ in feel. Better start saving up more money 

Tom


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Seems there is not a lot of Celeste in the U.S. range (mostly black, red and white options) and less Campy - not a good trend. Do like the priceing though.


----------



## ermine1 (Oct 4, 2007)

It looks like they're using the vintage Bianchi logo on all the steel bikes, and I don't like it. Plus, I wish they'd offer a couple models in yellow.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

The Sempre Pro comes in a quite striking yellow for those so inclined.

@LostViking: Buy a frame in your chosen color and have it built up to your specification, that's the way.


----------

